# Xtreme Bully



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i was going to buy a bully from a guy and he said that the bloodline is xtreme bully royal. is there a such thing as a xtreme bully bloodline


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Not familiar with bully bloodlines but there is an Extreme _class_ for bullies. I'll stand corrected but I don't think it's a bloodline.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He may have been mixed up with bloodline and class? there is an extrmeme class for American bullys.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

xtreme is the class, and royal is the bloodline.

Royal bloodline is xl dogs with huge mass. Specs for royal blood line are no more than 100lbs and no smaller than 20 inches. Some dogs that are used as foundation would be king lion.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

Ciroc - West-Tenn Pits


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

What are you looking for in a bully?

Do you like small and compact, alot of girth, standard(medium) size, short muzzle, Squared head, or maybe round head?

Check this link out: It can help you decide, http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/

As for blood lines, The two most popular would be Razors edge and Gottiline, these other bloodlines that sound unfamiliar are usually made up by BYB.


----------



## brownstonebullys (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes their is a xl bloodline and xxlbloodline chaingang royalbloodlines if thats what ur looking for check out bully empire they have a lot of vary well breed xl/xxl dog's their weigh at an avarge is 110lbs to 150lbs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

"We have XXL Pitbulls with Bully Confirmation!!! Full package baby!!! " 
"At Empire Bully we breed XXL Pitbull Terriers and produce XXL blue pitbull puppies throughout the year. "
those quotes are from this site Blue Pitbulls XXL Blue Pitbulls Blue Pitbull Puppies for sale California Kennels Xtremebullypitbulls bloodline Blue Pitbull Breeders

if thats the site you are recommending I think you should do some more research. They 1st off dont have american pit bulls as they are leading people to believe bully is not a style its a breed they have american bullys. 2nd they arent xxl that isnt a bloodline and if you read more they talk about the bloodlines they have gotti ect ect, they are advertising xxl like its a size status. at most there dogs would be xl if they are even tall enough. 3rd advertising color shows they are breeding for the wrong goals and not breeding for a standard Im surprised I didnt see the words rare before blue there. If its a different bully empire then post up the site. Im not impressed by these guys and dont think anyone should look to them for pets even IMO. And they are full of it if they are saying they get 110lb-130lb bullys from only using apbt's in there breeding program.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

brownstonebullys said:


> Yes their is a xl bloodline and xxlbloodline chaingang royalbloodlines if thats what ur looking for check out bully empire they have a lot of vary well breed xl/xxl dog's their weigh at an avarge is 110lbs to 150lbs


There is no XXL standard. XXL is a BYB term and 150lbs for a bully is way more than your average bully, which is about 70-80lbs.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Those arent Apbt or Bullys, Thems Mutt's lol. Corso/Mastif/A Bulldog. I read another site where they admited getting there 160 lb Pit came from Mastif and Bulldogs. (Why they still called it a pit shows how Stupid it all is) Just Advertize a Huge Fat Dog, the same peeps will still want them.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

reminds me of iron cross kennels I would stay clear


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

It's obvious in some of those pictures that they have some English and/or American Bulldog mixed in there. No way they are getting 100+ pound dogs using just APBT's. Just another byb screwing up the breed we love.


----------

